
Reached 1000 signups in 3 months - reetro
Just crossed 1000 users for my SaaS in little over 3 months.<p>When I started https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reetro.io my initial goal was to get 100 signups in 3 months.<p>Now we have many big companies including Tesco,Liberty global, ING and Experian using the tool regularly and providing valuable feedback.<p>Thanks for all the things and inspirations, I have learned from other hackers.
======
deepthought42
Congrats on crossing the 1000 users mark! Reetro looks like a really cool
tool. There aren't many good retro tools, I'm definitely going to have my team
give this a try.

